# Ice fishing help????



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

*tip ups vs. rods????*​
tip ups725.93%rods1970.37%dont use either if so post13.70%


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

joining a fishing tournament this weekend for northerns(catch&release) between me and a bunch of friends wondering if anyone can give me any advise.....its my first time hunting this stock damn.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I think we need more info than this... are you allowed to punch all the holes you want? How deep is it? What is the stocking report on the dam?

I like to fish tip-ups, but I like to keep a jigging line in the water too. Give us some more info, and maybe that will help you out in this situation.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

well from what i know its over 40ft in places but it gets deep quickly, its just got northerns and a few pan fish that have survived they have been just using tip ups and minows.... were allowed 4 holes goin at a time it runs from bout 10 to bout 3. if any more needed pm me????


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

hey, I am in it too so if any of you guys could help me it would be nice.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

No brainer for me. Id stick 3 tip ups (2 regulars and 1 windlass) with varied size smelt. On the windlass I would put a medium size colorado blade above the leader. The fourth hole I would jig with a good jigging spoon or a big jigging rap. I dont think I would be looking in 40 feet. I would try something more like 10 or whatever the primary breakline is. Efforts should be concentrated near some structure (ie rocks, wood, anything different). One of the tipups I would put into slightly deeper water (15 to 20) and would move it less often than the other 2, the windlass would probably get the nod for this duty.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

thanks


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thanks man :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

purepower -

Tip ups with single circle hooks or smelt hooks for catch and release, otherwise treble hooks may do too much damage to the fish.

Another thing, if this tourney IS C&R only, with the temps and wind being as bad as they are this weekend, you'd best get the fish in someplace warm for weight/measure if you are going to release them effectively. A mere 30 seconds in -15 temps and 25 mph winds and you will have a pike-cicle on your hands, and unfortunatly no release.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

purepower said:


> its my first time hunting this stock damn.


  Wrong time of the year.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

The stock damn is no where near 40ft deep it's alot closer to 20. My advice having fished the thing before is fish the south end start at shore and work your way into about 12-15 feet.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thanks guys :beer:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

hey guys it went ok i set up some tip ups but the first bite tangled 2 together. but once i drilled some holes away from where every one else was walking around i finnaly caught one then tword the end i caught another.


----------

